# Tips on keeping broodiness under control needed!



## Ladybuggz

Hey Everyone!
This is first post!
I'm writing as I need some help. I'm REALLY broody, I've been like this for the last 2 years and it only seems to be getting worse with time. My fiance wants to wait until we have bought our own house (have been renting together for nearly 4 years). I understand why he wants to wait however I'm really struggling with this. I go from looking at everything baby related and being excited to crying when I see a baby on the tv. I treat my two cats like my children, I even talk to them! I'm not sure whether this is an age thing (I'm 22 this year) or maybe that I'm just really excited about the next stage in our lives together (we're getting married in 2 months and we've been together fpr nearly 6 years). I really do believe that I'm ready for children. It makes me so happy to think about my future little one, I can't wait to teach him/her about the world. 
Does anyone have any tips to reduce broodiness? I can't help but go on about babies to my FH and I don't want to keep nagging at him about a date as to when we can start trying :blush:
Thanks for reading!


----------



## 2011butterfly

I have to admit, I'm exactly the same. I have the days where I catch OH off guard if I mention something about babies, perhaps he's used to it now!

I would say to keep focused on the reason you're waiting, such as owning your own house. And think how having a baby would be better after that.

Also, remember that babies do bring with them sleepless nights, times of being ill, constant crying, horrible poo nappies, runny noses - although babies are cute and we want one more than anything, that sort of reminds us why we're waiting.


----------



## brenn09

I've been fighting the broodiness for a couple of years now! So my tip is to stay busy- find something you like to do, set goals, and work toward them!

For me, I started working out to strengthen my core to help with pregnancy, toning up my body and losing 5 or so pounds! Every time I work out, I remind myself it is all for our future baby! I cut out most processed foods and started eating way more fruits and veggies! I take my prenatal vitamins every day, too! 

Make yourself a "crib list," which is a list of all the things you and OH want to accomplish before ttc. On ours: graduate my master's program, save enough for a down payment on a home,move into a bigger rental until we can buy next spring/summer, OH wants a motorcycle (I'm against this one!!!), travel outside of the US, get out of credit card debt (we're sooooo close to checking this one off!!!) We've checked off: get health insurance, get healthier/lose weight. 

Figure out when you're going to start ttc, even though that date may change (ours did, several times) because it gives you a countdown, which seemed to make it so much easier for me!

AND last but not least: vent on here!!! I love this board, it makes it so much easier! Plus, OH doesn't have to hear it all and let's face it, our OHs do not feel broody the way that we do!! Well, most of them anyway! My OH hated talking about babies/pregnancy related topics until just recently- he said it was so far away why worry about it??? Now that it's getting closer, he'll even bring it up every now and then and I love it! :happydance:

Good luck waiting!!


----------



## Squashy

This forum is the main thing that stops my :baby:dreaming from getting out of control! I don't post frequently as I'm out and about, but I can still read on my mobile so I tend to read everyone's posts to help me feel like I can cope with all this waiting as you girls are all in the same boat... one day it WILL be our turn :happydance:

Apart from that I try to stay focused on doing something every day that contributes to being a tiny step nearer to my future baby. I eat well, take my pre-natal vits, exercise to help me keep my body healthy to grow a baby in, do my uni work as I'm only one year from qualifying, work on clearing out at least one item a day (OH is a bit of a hoarder and we have a house full of junk!), plan all the cute nursery items/ clothes/ pram etc that I might buy, spend time with OH to keep our relationship strong and help him with things he needs to do before we're ready to ttc... keeps me busy and focused on why we need to wait a little longer. :coffee:

What are you focused on? Are you and FH looking at houses yet?


----------



## nutella

Hi, I currently focus on goals too. Last year was our wedding and this year planning and staring our extension but in my head I've already planned and painted the nursery lol


----------



## Holy p

hi, i know how you feel! it seems like all the people i know at work and personal life are pregnant or ttc etc. :cry: like many other people on here i am focusing on getting my body into good shape and thinking every day i am patient n wait i get one day closer to being pregnant :happydance:

also like other couples our ttc date has changed about 3 times in the last 18 months!! we've only been together for about 2.5 years but i've wanted a baby since i miscarried an accidental pregnancy at the very start of our relationship! he has taken a LOT of time to agree to this final ttc date. :shrug: i wonder why some men can't wait for a family n others want to wait ages?!?! 

if you ever need to vent just go for it..............i'm SO FRUSTRATED this week!!!! i'm tempted to say 's*d it, lets just start ttc now!' (my OH says the only rule he has about us ttc is that he doesn't know when we are...too much pressure!) but there's this little voice in my head that says 'wait to have a final 'single' holiday abroad n a pay rise n been in my job 1 year'...but then there's the other voice that says 'thousands of women have babies each year n manage so why wouldn't i/we?' :growlmad:

*and*breathe* lol sorry but like i said have two arguments going on in my head atm and its very frustrating. 

thanks for listening girlies xxx:kiss:


----------



## TTCnov2012

Girl, I'm like this every day!!! I'm none stop youtubeing TTCers and watching them and it just makes it so much worse! But I.cant.stop! This baby fever is taking over my life!


----------



## Simonie

Tips? I need some myself!

Joking aside; what is helping me right now is thinking that it's not the right time yet (even though it is for me). It's hard, I keep talking about it to my boyfriend and he's the one that don't want another one yet.

I can't explain this feeling but it's a very deep desire! Just remembering how it was being pregnant makes me want another one so bad.

Since you are 22 years old, you could tell yourself that you want to establish a career first, have save some cash for maternity leave (depending in which country you live), want to study more, etc. Those could help you a little bit to set this desire aside. But's it is hard when you see pregnant women and newborn everywhere you go! It's funny how you see them a lot more when you are ready!

Good luck!


----------



## I Love Lucy

I need some tips as well. My TTC date is potentially only 5 weeks away and I've ended up being more broody now then I did when it was a year away.

I think the reason being is I don't have stuff to distract me and keep myself busy like I did before so it seems like time is going by even slower. I'm trying to get into reading more books, watching old season dvds of some of my favorite shows, working on some crafts, etc. to keep my mind occupied.

Just know you're definitely not alone in this. :hugs:


----------



## Holy p

I Love Lucy said:


> I need some tips as well. My TTC date is potentially only 5 weeks away and I've ended up being more broody now then I did when it was a year away.

it's also probs cos it's so close! try to set yourself weekly goals - like wk 1 i'll read this book, wk 2 i'll try to run/jog every night, wk 3 i'll call my mum/dad/sisters/brothers etc cos when :baby: comes there'll be not much time for that!!

These are all things i'm doing to help the weeks pass and the last 2 months have flown! as broody as i get, i also try to think that these are the last few months i get to myself without pg symptoms or LO around so time for me to do things for me for potentially the rest of my life lol makes it go much quicker :) 

also i spend my fair share of time on here :thumbup: xx


----------



## LockandKey

Hi hun, I know how you feel :hugs: have you tried any mini projects to distract you? I am also in the process of buying a house, and I will admit that that has distracted me A LOT! Have you looked at houses for sale on the Internet in your area? That's always fun. I've also been able to distract myself with ideas on how I am going to paint the rooms, decorating, looking at home decor stuff, remodelling the kitchen, how I am going to plant my garden and with flowers. Becoming a home owner can be just as exciting as preparing for a new baby :) But if you really can't defeat it, you could always look online at baby naming site, make a list of first and middle names for your future kids, or looking on this site at all the birthing and parenting possibilities out there so that you can be a bit more mentally prepared for when it finally happens


----------



## akilgore2012

I feel the same way! We have been counting down the days until our wedding (4 months from now) and it is only making me want a baby more and more! One of the things that is keeping me on my pill though is the honeymoon. I want to FULLY enjoy it!! Hehe!
Then we would like to finish school, make more money... etc. You know the usual things.

What kills me though is seeing my friends babies, seeing my hunny interacting with their babies and thinking about how wonderful he will be with our babies. I want that so badly right now!!


----------



## Mbtxxxx

First ever post... Testing 1,2


----------



## Mbtxxxx

So glad to see I'm not alone. :)
I'm competing my masters too (ends dec 2014) then I return to full time work again no study woohoo!! We have been saving to buy a house and trying to keep the broodyness at bay until I finish this course and our house savings are a little more full. We have been together for 5 years and have both been broody from day one really but recently a lot of friends / family are having babies not sure if that has kicked the broodyness up a notch? I have good days when a happily think of all the good times to come and look at prams etc then the bad days are filled wih frustration and a longing feelin. Which isn't so much fun at these times I count my blessings and I remind my self how fortunate I am to be in a loving relationship to have a good career great family and this kinda brings me back down slightly. Focusing on exercising, taking my folic acid , eating healthy also helps me feel like every day I'm getting one step closer to meeting my baby :) 
Good luck on ur journeys all xxxx


----------



## Kiki1993

I know how you feel! We have been together for 5 years+, are engaged and both 21 (actually my birthday today :)) And we struggle everyday! 
A lot of our friends have kids and have now formed a mummy club which is only for mummys. That makes it even worse, combine that with the majority of my facebook being pregnant, me working with kids, seeing them everywhere, OH sister being pregnant it has become fairly difficult! Especially because I was like a mum to my nephew (still have that bond withe ach other) but my sister has decided she wants to be a mostly full on mum again (i still have him 1 night a week and some evenings but nothing compared to what I use to have him) so I'm struggling with not seeing the child that I have the mother/son bond with. I know people will say "you aren't his mum" but I did the mum role most of his life, we love each other like mother/son and it is so hard for me and him to not have this contact, it would have been better to gradually decrease the contact but she jumped into it and today on my birthday I just cried a lot because I missed him so much, she ended up coming up and it made my whole day. I feel like a mother that doesn't have a child and it makes me so sad! 
BUT we aren't financially ready! I work 2 jobs but that is so i can afford to go back to college. My OH didn't get his contract renewed so is also going back to college. I mean we live with my mum (moved back) but we have 3 bedrooms, one is spare and mum has been hinting we should fill that room :blush: 
Only tips that help me, prepare and remember it is all for your baby. Although he/she doesn't yet exist you are doing it for them because you love them. I use to try ignore it but ow i embrace it, i research different parenting styles/breastfeeding etc and look up how much everything costs and look at what happens week by week :thumbup: I book things to look forward too, i try make these things I wouldn't do if pregnant, like going abroad and stuff :flower:


----------

